# One Of Citizen'S Rarer (High-Beat) Auto'S



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Not that long ago I didn't know this model existed! As I've researched the vintage Citizen legacy, I came across references to the 'Highness' model, so with further research I have been able to locate it - at the top of the family tree of high-beat automatic movements which gave us the various 'Leopards'. Well maybe not quite at the top of the tree since there was a Leopard Officially Certified Chronometer which was more expensive. The 'Highness' runs at 36,000bph and was adjusted to a 'Highness Standard', probably close to chronometer grade. I guess in the market it was pitched at the high-beat King Seiko. Probably very few have got out of Japan:










More pics & info here: http://seikoholics.yuku.com/sreply/3217/Citizen-Highness-1971










Stephen


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I can't say it's beautiful as it looks like a multitude of watches out there but I love reading about watches like that that I never new existed-thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I like it a lot. Classic looks.

What does it run like?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> I like it a lot. Classic looks.
> 
> What does it run like?


It's running pretty well, lost about 1 minute over the last 2-3 days. That can probably be rectified using the fine adjuster.

The looks are classicly simple - the main attraction for this one is its rarity so it's a very nice piece to add to the collection.

Stephen


----------

